

Shown HN: Instant customized news radio streams - zanek
http://www.hearinformation.com/

======
zanek
My new startup: You can hear any type of news you want, 24/7, updated in real-
time as news happens in the world.

If you only want to hear news on Sports, Top Stories or Economics (for
example), you can simply click the categories you want to hear, and instantly
you'll hear a continuously updated stream of news, commercial free, and ONLY
about the things you care to know about. Adding RSS streams for additional
sites soon (BBC, Slashdot,etc) that you can listen to if you want.

